# 66 radiator questions



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm finally at the point where I need buy a new or recored radiator for my project, it's a 66 tri power, 4 speed W/O AC. My research shows it should have a 15 1/2" 4 core. The car came with both styles of finger guards. I'm guessing 4bbl cars had the opening on the PS and TP cars on the DS? If so, Who makes a correct high quality brass radiator? I looked at the US Radiator Site, but it showed all 66 V8's using the same cap location. They did show different cap locations for the 64-65 GTO cars though. Thanks!


----------

